# need a quote for reproduction wheels



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

I recently moved, and the moving company blew up some wheels on a family heirloom teacart. I don't have the necessary tools to fix it, so I'm looking for quotes for someone to make new ones for me. I could send the bits and pieces of what I do have to ensure reproductions are as close as possible.

Pictures attached of the wheels and cart.

















Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Do you have all the missing pieces? Are you sure it can't be reassembled with some glue?


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

All the pieces are not there. We didn't find them all on the floor of the moving truck.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Antiques road show, check around I'm sure you can get a quote, isn't the insurance carrier going to send a guy or is this cash?


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

The insurance people just sent a guy thins morning. In his words: "oh that thing is shot. Even custom guys can't do that." We all know that's B.S. I'm doing my own search because the insurance company won't. They will compensate me if I can get someone though. So I'm looking for a quote for someone to do this.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'd do it for $500 for the pair, plus materials.
The outsides are veneered and matching the
thickness or even species may be impractical.

I can't tell what I'm looking at exactly from the
pictures. There are simpler and more complicated
ways to do it with a precise reproduction likely
to be the most involved.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

If you have a local woodworking supply store like WoodCraft in you area check with them about any custom wood workers in the area who could do it. An estimate based on my own skills is that it would take close to 8 work hours to reproduce the two of them. So I think Loren in the bracket.
For custom work there is always those unseen things involved in the cost, like going to select and purchase the wood, finding the correct color for the stain, applying the top finish, having the expertise and tools including expendables such as sand paper.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like it was made out of lumbercore wood. 
Back in the day it was used a lot, and had a much thicker veneer on the outsides.

Not worthwhile to try to find (descent quality) lumbercore.
Probably have to glue up some lumber and veneer the sides. the rest is easy.

Can't see it being done for any less than 4 - 500. Especially if you have to buy all the material.
Someone with enough scrap to do it, wouldn't have to charge so much for material.
400 labor is what I would charge. (If I were going to bid it)


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Bues - would you be opposed to good quality [no void] plywood ??


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sure, as long as it color/sheen matches what's there.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Man, that moving company sure did a number on your stuff.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Plywood wheels cut out with a jig saw and a cove routed around the perimeter. Not a big deal to recreate.


----------

